# Basic schooling exercises?



## Holly_09 (11 January 2012)

Hi,

Can anyone help suggest a few basic schooling exercises for me to complete with my share horse? I don't jump her due to slight arthritis in her legs, but we are hoping to (try!) and do some dressage at a few local shows in the future.

I guess I just want to help her to work correctly, she probably needs to build up some muscle and topline.

Thanks for any help, and sorry if any of this sounds a little 'novicey'!


----------



## C&C (11 January 2012)

Some basics would be 10 and 20 metre circles and serpentines for getting her to bend around your leg and help supple her up.

Lots of transitions from walk to trot and vice versa, trot to canter and vice versa to get her listening and moving off your leg.

Practice your halts as well, nice square halts 

Try lunging as well, lunging works wonders for building up muscle and topline, make sure she works from behind and doesnt just dawdle along


----------



## flirtygerty (11 January 2012)

I am no expert, but you can school while hacking, use the terrain around you, a brisk walk then leg yields, half halts, stop, back up, get your horse on the bit going uphill makes them use the hindquarters, this is all advice I get from my OH on hacks me being self taught, he being ex cross country fiend
 but his advice does work, he has been known to physically put my legs in the CORRECT position, I am very arthritic and go for comfort.


----------



## flirtygerty (11 January 2012)

Sorry, I have a twitchy finger, hills are good, up or down, apparently it helps yours and the horses balance and builds up fitness and muscle tone
,


----------



## C&C (11 January 2012)

Personally i would not 'school' on a hack if you have the use of an arena. Hacking is for fitness and chill out time for yourself AND your horse.....Schooling should be kept in the school. I dont even ask my horses to go 'on the bit' when hacking, they are allowed to chill out at the same time as moving forwards and being active


----------



## MandyMoo (11 January 2012)

basically what others have said - keep it simple to start with; 10 and 20 metre circles, serpentines; keep her active and bending around your leg, it will keep her supple and engaged - hopefully she will soften and accept the bit and carry herself nicely. lots of transitions, walk to trot, trot to halt, halt to canter, canter to walk etc etc to keep her engaged and working from behind.

maybe lunge aswell, or lunge in a pessoa if you have one? they are marvellous for getting your horse to work nicely and use their muscles correctly

polework can also be useful, (and keep the flatwork interesting and varied) trot or canter poles on circles or down centre lines.

then maybe introduce some half halts on circles, to keep the horse interested so they're not simply going round and round in circles in speed - transitions in circles, practice extending/shortening on circles. maybe spiral into a 10m circle then spiral back out, asking for a bit of leg yield? this will all come in time  start simple until the muscles are there, then ask for a bit more! 

best of luck


----------



## Holly_09 (11 January 2012)

Thanks everyone, lots of things to work on! I do try and get a lot of transitions in our sessions, and it seems to have helped her respond to my leg better. If there's one thing I hate it's having to nag with my leg!

With regards to hacking, I've only taken her out once as I haven't been sharing for long. Let's just say she got a bit silly! I think it was her taking the pee because I was a new rider


----------

